# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Same old ...Same old

## Dwight Pilkilton

Bad pun, I have a question about full wrap Same, on a simple straight Tsuka it's  obvious how the wrap is done. But on a proper tapered "hourglass" shaped handle how do you acomplish the full wrap without having a void or an overlap in the Same ??

Thanks
Dwight P

----------


## Gary B

> _Originally posted by Dwight Pilkilton_ 
> *Bad pun, I have a question about full wrap Same, on a simple straight Tsuka it's  obvious how the wrap is done. But on a proper tapered "hourglass" shaped handle how do you acomplish the full wrap without having a void or an overlap in the Same ??
> 
> Thanks
> Dwight P*



Hi Dwight,

Nice looking avatar.

All the _old_  full wrap tsuka I have seen had a gap down the center from shrinkage.  I think if you wrap the same around the tsuka and let it dry in place lining the seam up on the edge instead of down the middle, you could then trim the same very close and maybe use 120 grit sandpaper to finish fit the seam. When the ito is installed the seam would be covered and I don't think the tsuka as a whole would suffer much loss of strength.

What do ya think?

----------


## Will Graves

about offsetting the seam. I can't see that it would make much structural difference--not enough to matter significantly.

I used to wonder why that wasn't done often on antiques. The most common answer seems to be that the seam down the middle of the ura side is visible evidence of a full wrap job, and thus the greater expense. Of course, it's not difficult to fake it.

Dwight, just proceed carefully and shape the seam as you go, if it's important to you to have it visible. It is a pain in the a$$.

-Will "don't-get-me-started-on-the-full-wrap thing" Graves

----------

